
GCC 6.1 vs. LLVM Clang 3.9 Compiler Performance - setra
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gcc-61-clang39&num=1
======
duneroadrunner
For some reason they seem to be linking to an older version of the comparison.
It looks like there's an updated version of the article (with an updated
conclusion): [http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=llvm-
clan...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=llvm-
clang-39&num=1)

